# Best cold weather gloves?



## sneauxpod (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, just about to start my first week as a medic (the anticipation has been killing me!) and sadly, its winter time in Michigan. So anyone from the area knows how cold and crappy Michigan winters are and im just wondering if anyone knows of any gloves that keep my hands somewhat warm and let me slip on my rubber gloves when im on scene. Ive noticed a lot of people wear tac gloves with the hard plastic, but they say their gloves tear a lot more because of it so im trying to avoid them, any ideas are great!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2012)

You want gloves that will let you put latex gloves on over them? I'm not quite understanding.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 5, 2012)

Basically. My hands get cold constantly so instead of having a bulky pair of winter gloves, im trying to find something that I can leave on and put latex over.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 5, 2012)

My best advice? Deal with it. If you are doing anything that requires latex gloves, then the winter gloves will affect your ability to perform interventions and assess the patient. If you aren't doing something that having the winter gloves on will affect, than you don't need to put the latex gloves on over them.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea, what Aidey, said. It's just part
 of the job. I love in northern Washington State and my hands get a little cold every winter. But the latex gloves themselves hinder your dexterity enough without having another pair of gloves on. 

Besides, I kind of like the feeling of my hands freezing, the warning then up around a warm cup of coffee at the ER. But maybe I'm weird.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah i guess youre right, i dont think we will have to brutal of a winter this year anyways. I dont think I can say the same for the coastal states though :sad:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2012)

Move to a place where the temps don't get that cold (IE California beaches) haha


----------



## Achilles (Nov 5, 2012)

sneauxpod said:


> Yeah i guess youre right, i dont think we will have to brutal of a winter this year anyways. I dont think I can say the same for the coastal states though :sad:



Detroit ehh? Northern burbs? Southern? Western?
You could put winter gloves over your latex gloves


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a pair of leather gloves for when it is really cold and a pair of hatch gloves for when it is not too cold. I have never and doubt I ever will put nitrile gloves over my regular gloves. If my gloves are ruined on a scene they are replaced by the company. I only wear nitrile gloves if there is a risk of something....not every pt contact.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2012)

Unlike some of the other folks on here who are aparently some hard core mofos who's hands never get so numb they drop stuff I had a similar problem. Buy a pair of warm gloves one size up and put those over your latex gloves. That way you can whip the warm gloves off but still have bsi at all times. Don't spend a lot on the gloves though because you might have to toss em. You can buy a 12 pack of black cotton gloves that will work fairly well at homedepot/lowes for about 15 bucks. 

I find standing around with my hands going numb tends to adversely impact my ability to assess a patient. I'd rather people think I was a wimp than be uncomfortable


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 5, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Detroit ehh? Northern burbs? Southern? Western?
> You could put winter gloves over your latex gloves



Western, just off ford and oakman. im about to move to westland though. little bit nicer of an area haha.



bigbaldguy said:


> Unlike some of the other folks on here who are aparently some hard core mofos who's hands never get so numb they drop stuff I had a similar problem. Buy a pair of warm gloves one size up and put those over your latex gloves. That way you can whip the warm gloves off but still have bsi at all times. Don't spend a lot on the gloves though because you might have to toss em. You can buy a 12 pack of black cotton gloves that will work fairly well at homedepot/lowes for about 15 bucks.
> 
> I find standing around with my hands going numb tends to adversely impact my ability to assess a patient. I'd rather people think I was a wimp than be uncomfortable




Thats actually a pretty good idea. i was thinking maybe a pair of like underarmor gloves. from what ive seen theyre really flexible and thin. Ill deff try cheap-os first though


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 5, 2012)

sneauxpod said:


> ​
> Western, just off ford and oakman. im about to move to westland though. little bit nicer of an area haha.
> 
> 
> ...



Go with cheapos. I guarantee at some point you'll take them off set them on the ground during a chaotic moment and remember where they are halfway to the hospital. Plus the nicer ones don't usually go through the wash very well and you're gonna want to wash the. I wouldn't worry about how thin they are. Like Aidey said if you're going to want to take them off once you get to the patient anyway. I keep a pair of nitrile coated cotton gloves in my pocket. I put them on if I have to get a homeless person up off the ground and I'm worried about my regular gloves ripping. They fit over my bsi easily. I've also worn them a few times for MVAs where you have to climb in a car with broken glass on the seat. They aren't Kevlar coated bullet stopping ceramic dragon armor but they provide a lot more protection than just the nitrile gloves. The ones I have are just kind of an open weave on the back so they are cool in the summer time but they do have them with a closed weave material. I have a pair of those but here in Houston they only get worn a few times a year. Fairly warm though.

Another trick is to buy some of those little self warming packs and keep one in each jacket pocket. Especially nice when your standing around on scene waiting for PD/Fire to do their thing.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2012)

I have a pair of fleece gloves that I keep in my jacket pocket for those "standing around" moments, like structure standbys. 

If I'm working outside and need gloves, I'm usually too busy to think about cold hands.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 5, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I have a pair of fleece gloves that I keep in my jacket pocket for those "standing around" moments, like structure standbys.
> 
> If I'm working outside and need gloves, I'm usually too busy to think about cold hands.



That's one of the advantages to being dual function - I'll just use my structure gear when it gets that cold.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2012)

I have big Kevlar extrication gloves, but they're not the most comfy.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 5, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> They aren't Kevlar coated bullet stopping ceramic dragon armo



best way to describe gloves ever haha


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 6, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I have a pair of leather gloves for when it is really cold and a pair of hatch gloves for when it is not too cold. I have never and doubt I ever will put nitrile gloves over my regular gloves. If my gloves are ruined on a scene they are replaced by the company. I only wear nitrile gloves if there is a risk of something....not every pt contact.


BSI BSI BSI!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2012)

I figure if it's cold enough for my hands to be really cold to the point of not being functional that I probably should have the patient in the ambulance as they are also probably quite cold. 

If it's something like an MVC or psych call where I have to wait outside until getting access to the patient, I'll put on a pair of gloves to stay warm until patient contact actually happens.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2012)

I cannot conceive of cold weather gloves to wear then safely donn exam gloves over with any sort of dexterity. Keep your hands well-lubricated and warm until you have to glove up. And remember, if it's cold on your hands, how cold is it on the pt?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 6, 2012)

tigger said:


> i figure if it's cold enough for my hands to be really cold to the point of not being functional that i probably should have the patient in the ambulance as they are also probably quite cold.
> 
> if it's something like an mvc or psych call where i have to wait outside until getting access to the patient, i'll put on a pair of gloves to stay warm until patient contact actually happens.



bingo!!!!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 6, 2012)

I just use "glove mates" under my gloves. They keep my hands just warm enough to do the job, but not so warm that I forget the patient is COLD! If _I_ want to be in the back of the warm rig, I want my patient there too...


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Nov 6, 2012)

sneauxpod said:


> ​Thats actually a pretty good idea. i was thinking maybe a pair of like underarmor gloves. from what ive seen theyre really flexible and thin. Ill deff try cheap-os first though



One good option for cheap, thin gloves would be military surplus glove liners. They make them in polypro and in a wool/polypro blend and in a couple of different thicknesses. If you have a surplus store near you, it might be worth checking out.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2012)

The OP apparently wants to keep the weather gloves on and donn anti-BBF gloves over THEM to provide pt care.

Hm. Maybe wear a thin thermal glove with the fingers cut off, then over-donn with an extra large (for you) protective anti-BBF glove? I still don't think so. Get that pt into the warm.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 6, 2012)

sneauxpod said:


> Yeah i guess youre right, i dont think we will have to brutal of a winter this year anyways. I dont think I can say the same for the coastal states though :sad:



Ha! You make me laugh. 

And ya I've never seen someone wear gloves under their gloves. Think about trying to start an IV.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ha! You make me laugh.
> 
> And ya I've never seen someone wear gloves under their gloves. Think about trying to start an IV.



IO on all patients?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2012)

Actually, double-gloving with just protective gloves can impart some heat retention, and double gloving is a must for many biohazardous situations.


----------



## TB 3541 (Nov 8, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Actually, double-gloving with just protective gloves can impart some heat retention, and double gloving is a must for many biohazardous situations.



Is that like wearing two condoms?


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 8, 2012)

I like to use cheap brown jersey gloves.  They are thin and I am able to either pull exam gloves over them or slip them over the exam gloves, depends on the make of the exam gloves.  It keeps blood off the hands yet gives a little warmth.  Works will for me to -20.  After that it's just cold.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 8, 2012)

So far i think the double gloves idea would probably be the most preferred choice. plus if one of the layers tear, i have another pair on so its a win-win.


----------



## bahnrokt (Nov 9, 2012)

My area sees winter temps as low as -20f and -5 to -10 on a regular basis.

I buy cheap pairs of lined leather gloves from the army navy store. I use them mostly at winter MVA's. Id rather keep my hands cut free and deal with a slightly higher risk for exposure. My logic is that as long as I dont have any cuts on my hands I have pretty decent BSI bare handed. At $5 a pair I am happy to throw them out if they get "moist". 

While it is hard to do a lot of things with winter gloves on, it is also really hard to do things with numb fingers.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 10, 2012)

bahnrokt said:


> While it is hard to do a lot of things with winter gloves on, it is also really hard to do things with numb fingers.



My point exactly. and a lot of houses ive gone into (especially in the D) either keep their heat on virtually null or dont have it to begin with. so working codes even in a house its sometimes below freezing. not to mention middle of january MVAs. average of 15 degrees or less


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 10, 2012)

AS its getting cold and I'm not a big fan of being uncomfortable I just ordered some Mechanix covert gloves from amazon, should be good for providing a barrier between me and cold metal stairchair, stretcher, etc and the cold in general. Pt. care will be good old exam gloves though. BTWthey are less than $20 right now.


----------

